
Can a Burger Help Solve Climate Change? - sasvari
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/09/30/can-a-burger-help-solve-climate-change
======
Yuval_Halevi
Yes it can

Not only because Beyond meat is popular. It's because of the door Beyond meat
open for innovation in the space.

Many companies are following their success, causing VCs and hedge funds to
follow aswell

